# Primer before knockdown?



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

So I'm in the process of taping/mudding the walls and ceiling in my basement remodel. Once I'm done with sanding and stuff, should I prime the sheetrock first before I apply the spray-on knockdown texture, or would that just be a wasted step? If I should put the knockdown on first, should I prime after that then?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes, absolutely prime first, you need it to have the texture to stick to and if you are going to paint it, prime it again.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the quick answer! I was thinking that the primer before texture would also allow you to see if you need to sand or mud more. Can you do those things after priming?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Absolutly:yes: just be sure to re prime those areas.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't prime before texturing. I know it is recommended in any texture book you may read but I find it unnecessary. Have done allot of texturing and it has always bonded. I do wipe down the walls with a damp rag to get all the dust off from sanding. Prime after texture and then paint. All is well.
You should be able to see a feel if you need touch up on the mud. run your hand over it and you will feel if it is smooth.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

If you KNOW it is recommended and go ahead and do it the wrong way and so far it has worked for you, does that make it right? I think not. This site is for DIY help and you should not be advocating improper application procedures:no:


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

chrisn said:


> If you KNOW it is recommended and go ahead and do it the wrong way and so far it has worked for you, does that make it right? I think not. This site is for DIY help and you should not be advocating improper application procedures:no:


I don't wish to get into a pissing contest with you. I stated my experience as a professional. There are many things in life that work without following the normal directed way. If the wall is clean and it works yes that makes it right.


----------

